# Datenspeicher



## port29 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

da mir der Speicherplatz demnächst ausgeht, suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, um Daten (nicht redundant) zu sichern, 1.5TB insgesamt. Jetzt habe ich drei Möglichkeiten. 

1) USB2 / eSATA Externe Platte
2) Ganz normal intern
3) RaidSonic Stardom Systeme, damit man eben verschiedene Platten schnell wechseln kann.


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Ist das nur eine Feststellung oder hast Du auch eine Frage?! 

Ich kenne Deine Gesamtausstattung ja nicht, aber bei mir stehen 7 PC rum.
Seit Freitag auch noch ein Laptop.
Und überall schwirren Daten rum..... von den Backups (angefangen bei Disketten über CD's bis hin zu DVD's) mal ganz zu schweigen.
Wehe dem ich muss mal was suchen. 
Darum werde ich mir endlich mal eine Netzwerkfestplatte zulegen, um alles an einem zentralen Ort zu haben.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## port29 (24. Dezember 2008)

Ja... ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, es fällt mir schwer da eine konkrete Frage zu formulieren. Aber ich versuche es dennoch.

Vor 10 Jahren habe ich Daten auf Diskette gespeichert. 1,44 MB waren mir damals genug. Heute brauche ich das 1.000.000 Fache auf einem Datenträger und das ganze zu möglichst gutem Preis pro GB. 

Sind Festplatten da eine gute Wahl?

Meine aktuelle Idee wäre: Ich kaufe mir die 1,5TB Seagate Festplatte und baue diese in einen meiner Rechner / Server ein. Wenn die Platte dann voll ist, kaufe ich mir eine weitere und baue die erste aus. Dann werde ich Platten per eSATA mit Hilfe von diesem Ding hier http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/prod_detail/detail.php?ArtNr=18040&Shop=0 an den Rechner ranstecken.


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Dezember 2008)

Um Festplatten wirst Du wohl nicht drumrum kommen.
Selbst Blue-ray Disk (max. 50GB bei Dual Layer) ist bei Deiner Grössenordnung vollkommen überfordert. 

Solange Du die (später) ausgebaute Festplatte/n nur gelegentlich nutzt, mag dieser externe Adappter OK sein.
Nur solltest Du halt bedenken dass die HDD (und somit deren Platine) darin ungeschützt ist. 
Ansonsten gibt es noch externe Gehäuse (auch für mehrere HDD's) welche auch einen eSATA Anschluss besitzen.

[edit]
Oder Du legst Dir einen Festplattenwechselrahmen zu.
Dann noch eine ausreichende Anzahl an "Ersatzeinschüben" und die Festplatten sind entsprechend geschützt (was ja auch die Lagerung und den (temporären) Wechsel vereinfacht).
[/edit]


----------



## PC Heini (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte Dir jetzt keine Angst machen. Aber das absolut sichere Speichermedium gibt es ( noch ) nicht. 
Folgende Szenarien; 
Neue HD, am nächsten Tag nicht mehr lesbar weil Defekt. ( Kann über Nacht passieren ).
CD / DVD dasselbe. ( CD / DVD Lesegerät dejustiert. Neues Gerät passt auch nicht auf das Lese Schreibformat ). 
USB Stick dasselbe. 
Diskette; Na ja Alterungsbedingt noch das sicherste Speichermedium.
Wie Du siehst, kannste machen, wie Du willst. Ein guter Tipp von mir; Speichere nicht alle Daten nur auf einem Medium. Verteile sie.
Trotzdem frohe Festtage und einen guten Start ins Jahr 2009.


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Dezember 2008)

Besser als die Daten zu verteilen ist es aber immernoch sie zu spiegeln. 

Wenn die Daten verteilt werden und auch nur ein einziges Speichermedium den Geist aufgibt, dann sind auf jedenfall Daten verloren.
Zwar nur ein Teil, aber immerhin.
Bei einem Spiegel müssten schon gleich mehrere Speichermedien den Geist aufgeben.


----------



## chmee (27. Dezember 2008)

Von welcher Lagerungszeit reden wir ? 1 Jahr ? 5 Jahre ? 25 Jahre ? Welche Daten sind so wichtig, dass sie 25 Jahre liegen müssen ?

Bluray fällt momentan als Sicherungsmedium komplett durch, die Tests zeigen, dass die Rohlinge ( vom unverschämten Preis mal abgesehen ) absolut ausserhalb der Toleranzen gebrannt werden. Finger weg ! Ich halte die HDD-Geschichte und auch DVDs für sinnvoll, eine nicht angeschlossene Festplatte sollte recht lange halten, wobei hier wiederum die Schmierstoffe im Lager aushärten können.

Grundsätzlich propagiert werden Magneto-Optische Systeme, wobei da die preiswerteren entweder nicht mehr produziert oder ein sehr schlechtes Preis/Größe-Verhältnis haben.

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (27. Dezember 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Von welcher Lagerungszeit reden wir ? 1 Jahr ? 5 Jahre ? 25 Jahre ? Welche Daten sind so wichtig, dass sie 25 Jahre liegen müssen ?



Lagerzeit von 25 Jahren würde ich nur für meine Fotos und Videos anvisieren. 

Fotos und Videos (rund 40GB) lagere ich an drei verschiedenen Orten. Mein Home Server mit 1,8TB Speicherplatz. Redundant ausgelegt, sodass zweiFestplatten gleichzeitig ausfallen können. Und außerdem liegen die Sachen noch auf zwei Online Servern.

Aber hier in dem konkretem Fall geht es um unwichtige Daten. Es ist schön, wenn man sie hat, aber wenn die weg sind, ist es auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## chmee (27. Dezember 2008)

*ACK* bei Fotos und sonstigen eigenen medialen Ergüssen..

Dann finde ich die Idee mit den Festplatten am Besten. Zum Auslagern schick in einen trockenen temperaturbeständigen Behälter legen und gut ist.. ( Wie heissen nochmal die Aufbewahrungsbehältnisse für Zigarren  )

mfg chmee


----------

